# HDMI/TV-Signal aufnehmen



## Benne123 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ist es möglich, ein Bild aufzunehmen wenn es wie folgt angeschlossen ist?:

Wir haben einen Media Receiver von der Telekom und über ihn kann man nicht aufnehmen.

Der Receiver ist am TV angeschlossen.
Wenn ich den PC über meine Graka (HDMI) nun am TV-Gerät anschliesse, ist es dann möglich, das Signal des TVs mit einem Programm am Rechner aufzunehmen (während wir den Film oder das Programm dann gucken)?
Ansonsten hätte ich noch die Möglichkeit den Rechner per Scart oder RGB anzuschliessen.


Noch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und danke schön im voraus 
Benne123


----------



## kress (26. Dezember 2009)

Nein, das geht nicht, da das Kabel das vom Rechner zum Bildschirm geht, nur Signale sendet. Du müsstest den Rechner direkt an den Receiver anschließen, falls möglich.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2009)

am PC aufnehmen kannst du so oder so nur dann, wenn du eine videokarte oder so was mit einem EINGANG hast. zB der anschluss einer grafikkarte ist nur ein AUSgang, das geht nicht.


----------



## rebel4life (26. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt eine TV Karte mit HDMI Eingang. Die kostet aber sehr viel und HDCP schiebt da in der Regel auch nen Riegel davor.


----------



## Benne123 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,
danke schön für eure Antworten.
Ist ja shcon schade 

Welche Möglichkeiten hätte ich mit einer TV-Karte?
Welche Eingänge haben die so teilweise? RGB?
Sry, kenn mich damit nicht aus


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt eine mit HDMI.

AVerMedia AVerTV CaptureHD: TV-Karte mit HDMI-Eingang | playerde meint, CaptureHD, AVerTV, Rechner, AVerMedia, Dank, H727, Bild, Hyper-Threading, HDTV-Vorschau | Player.de

http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/

Gibt noch mehr von diesen Karten.


----------

